# A Christian's Enemy



## RobertPGH1981 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was discussing the issue with the Pastor in Florida with an Arminian believer. They made a comment that the Muslims were God's Children and we should love them. I told her that the Muslims were not God's Children and they are enemies of God. Am I Right? I do agree we are to love our enemies.


----------



## TimV (Apr 6, 2011)

RobertPGH1981 said:


> I was discussing the issue with the Pastor in Florida with an Armenian believer. They made a comment that the Muslims were God's Children and we should love them. I told her that the Muslims were not God's Children and they are enemies of God. Am I Right?



I've never met an Armenian who like Muslims at all. I trust you mean Arminian? As to the question, since Muslims are really bad to baptists and Jews are currently really good to baptists, it's always helpful to remember to play the substitution game. Ask yourself the same question concerning Jews, and if you feel uncomfortable, that will be a signal that you may be letting current politics interfere with your theology.

As for my answer, no, they hate God, and that's pretty basic Calvinism. We all hate God, and would never love Him without His Spirit changing us against our will. The first letter in the acronym we often use, TULIP means that we are totally depraved. That means everyone except true Christians.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Apr 6, 2011)

That was my thought process as well. If we are Depraved we hate God and would be opposed to God. Although can you define what an Enemy is from a biblical sense? How would loving your enemy differ from loving a brother in Christ? Does it differ?


----------



## Zenas (Apr 6, 2011)

The first question you should ask is "How does one become a child of God?" 

The argument should be clear after their answer. Either they will deny Christ as the only means by which man may be saved, or they will abandon their argument. 

Muslims are not the children of God but are in the same camp as every atheist, Satanist, pantheist, deist, Hindu, Shintoist, and "christian" goat: they are enemies of God by merit of their rebellion against Him. The only hope they or we have is Christ. The only reason we are not enemies is that Christ died to save us from the punishment of our sin and give us reward for His righteousness.


----------



## Andres (Apr 6, 2011)

The Saints of God are pleasing to Him because we are in Christ, and He in us. Therefore because the Son is perfectly pleasing to the Father, the Father is found pleased with us. Like Andrew above mentioned, it's only when we are found in Christ, that God is pleased with us. This is how I know that God's wrath is not kindled against me - I am in Christ. What will the Muslim stand upon? Muslims are children all right - children of wrath. On that day when the Lord shall return in all His glory, people will receive Him as one of two things: Christ will either be your Judge or the One who was judged in your place.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 7, 2011)

John 1:12-13

12 But as many as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, to those who believe in His name: 13 who were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God.

All humans are God's creations, but only those whom God has chosen are His "children"


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Apr 7, 2011)

How would loving your enemy differ from loving a brother in Christ? Does it differ?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 7, 2011)

> I've never met an Armenian who like Muslims at all. I trust you mean Arminian?


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 7, 2011)

> How would loving your enemy differ from loving a brother in Christ? Does it differ?


We are in covenant with our brother in Christ. He is one for whom Christ has died. He has gifts that God has given to his church. What's more, you are likely to have a close relationship if he is a brother who is also a member of your church. The relationship is quite different.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Apr 7, 2011)

jwithnell said:


> We are in covenant with our brother in Christ. He is one for whom Christ has died. He has gifts that God has given to his church. What's more, you are likely to have a close relationship if he is a brother who is also a member of your church. The relationship is quite different.



Thank you for the reply jwithnell. When Jesus says, "But I say to you, Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you," in Matthew 5:44 the word love is *agapan*. How is it different from loving a Christian Brother (i.e. agape)? Is Agape and Agapan the same?

Stongs 25 agapáō – properly, to prefer, to love; for the believer, preferring to "live through Christ" (1 Jn 4:9,10), i.e. embracing God's will (choosing His choices) and obeying them through His power. 25 (agapáō) preeminently refers to what God prefers as He "is love" (1 Jn 4:8,16). See 26 (agapē).

The love used in the above verse is also used in 1 Corinthians 13:4-7. How is it different?


EDIT ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All, 

I appreciate everybody's responses but what I am looking for is more than just a generalized statement. Exegetical and Hermeneutical responses are what I am looking for. Love is the same agape/agapan in both Matthew 5:44 and 1 Corinthians 13:4-7. Are we to love everybody believers and non-believers equally? I realize this differs from my original question but I just wanted confirmation. Now I believe a more thorough response is due. I am receiving responses that do not seem to line up with scripture because they are general statements.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 7, 2011)

Perhaps, love Christians in the way of brotherhood, sharing the same path, the same destination, kinda like Christian and Hopeful. 
While love non-Christians in the way you wish to be treated, as to exemplify Christ to the world.


----------

